

Send Reading List to Instapaper - scripts for Safari - anoved
https://github.com/anoved/ReadingListReader/tree/master/Send%20Reading%20List%20to%20Instapaper

======
blairbits
I've been waiting for something like this for a long time; can't wait to try
it out. I'll post feedback.

~~~
anoved
I hope you find it useful! Note the interface is just an AppleScript wrapper
around some Python code that could be used in other ways.

